# mysql Root Passwort lässt sich nicht setzen



## YU-Koda (12. November 2004)

Also, ich weiss ja nicht, wie oft ich mysql noch de- und installieren sollen. Ich bekomme einfach kein Rootpasswort gesetzt. Habe Debian 3.0 Woody. Der Befehl hat irgendwie keine Wirkung:


```
ygm-server:~# mysqladmin -u root password xxxxx
mysqladmin: connect to server at 'localhost' failed
error: 'Access denied for user: 'root@localhost' (Using password: YES)'
ygm-server:~#
```

Hat wer ne Idee, wie ich weiterkomme? Skip Networking ist auskommentiert


----------



## Sinac (12. November 2004)

Das gehört wohl eher ins Datenbanken Forum, oder?
Also eiegtnlich sagt MySQL dir doch schon was nicht stimmt, der User Root hat so keine Berechtigung vom Localhost aus zu connecten.
Wenn du noch kein Password gesetzt hast ist doch auch noch keins vergeben, also solltest du dich eh ohne in MySQL einloggen können.

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## JohannesR (12. November 2004)

Sinac hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das gehört wohl eher ins Datenbanken Forum, oder?


Nein, eigentlich nicht.



> Also eiegtnlich sagt MySQL dir doch schon was nicht stimmt, der User Root hat so keine Berechtigung vom Localhost aus zu connecten.
> Wenn du noch kein Password gesetzt hast ist doch auch noch keins vergeben, also solltest du dich eh ohne in MySQL einloggen können.


Mit mysqladmin setzt man ein Passwort, das ist sehr sinnvoll. Ich denke, dass du vorher schon ein Passwort gesetzt hast und dieses immernoch in den cfg-Files abgelegt ist. Wenn dem so ist versuch doch mal, mit dem -p Parameter das Passwort abfragen zu lassen. Ansonsten solltest du vor der naechsten neuinstallation /var/spool/mysql und /etc/mysql loeschen. 

Gruss


----------



## YU-Koda (12. November 2004)

Nein, habe ich nicht vorher gesetzt. Da war noch gar keins gesetzt hab ich nun rausgefunden. Ich hab das nun mit phpmyadmin geregelt und habe da rüber eins gesetzt. Nun geht es :-D


----------

